# [SOLVED]jajko 2.6.20 i nvidia

## wodzik

czy tylko u mnie najnowsze stery nvidi nie dzialaja z jajkiem 2.6.20? do tej pory nigdy nie mialem problemow z sterami nvidi. 

```
BoLs ~ # emerge nvidia-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.run MD5 ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.run size ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.run ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-9746...............................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux cc_sanity_check full_output

sh ./conftest.sh "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux select_makefile full_output

make --no-print-directory -f Makefile module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror  -O -fno-common -msoft-float       -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9746  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:110: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror  -O -fno-common -msoft-float       -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9746  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror  -O -fno-common -msoft-float       -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9746  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-interface.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror  -O -fno-common -msoft-float       -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9746  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_interface)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-registry.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror  -O -fno-common -msoft-float       -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9746  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_registry)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror  -O -fno-common -msoft-float       -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9746  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c

  ld -m elf_i386   -r -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost   -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -w vmlinux /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o

FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'paravirt_ops'

make[3]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1613:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 970:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4250:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746.ebuild, line 181:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/temp/build.log'.
```

robilem make oldconfig && make prepare, ale nie pomoglo. nie mam pojecia co w mojej konfiguracji moze byc nie tak.

----------

## Polin

U mnie skompilowały się bez problemu.

----------

## rastman

u mnie tez ok, zglos buga ;-]

----------

## Poe

@Polin, rastman, w ten sposób raczej mało pomożecie.

----------

## Polin

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @Polin, rastman, w ten sposób raczej mało pomożecie.

 

Dlaczego? Dzieki temu wodzik wie, że to nie problem kernela/nvidii i że problem jest gdzieś po jego stronie. A w każdym razie nie jest powszechny (a o to pytał).

----------

## Belliash

zaraz posadze jajo 2.6.20 to sprawdze co go boli  :Wink: 

EDITED: Zgadza sie. Mam to samo. Jak dobrze pojdzie to jeszcze dzis wydam stosowna latke  :Wink: 

----------

## Maf

A generalnie rozchodzi się w tym topicu o jądro z kernel.org czy "niestabilne" gentoo-sources?

----------

## Belliash

problem wystepuje w vanilla-sources a w gentoo-sources nie zostal naprawiony  :Wink: 

zaraz wydam stosowna latke  :Wink: 

EDITED:

Zrobilem stosowna late, nvidia-drivers sie kompiluje  :Wink: 

Latke mozna znalezc w moim patchsecie. Wiecej tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537951.html

Milego uzywania!

----------

## wodzik

na jajku Morpheoussa dziala.

----------

## no4b

HM... dziwne... u mnie na vanilla nic takiego nie było. Sterownik się zainstalował i działa.

----------

## Belliash

 *no4b wrote:*   

> HM... dziwne... u mnie na vanilla nic takiego nie było. Sterownik się zainstalował i działa.

 

nie ma prawa dzialac bo symbol nie jest wyeksportowany globalnie   :Cool: 

----------

## Polin

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie ma prawa dzialac bo symbol nie jest wyeksportowany globalnie  

 

Powiedz to mojemu Gentoo.  :Razz:  Bo u mnie też działało bez problemów.  :Razz: 

----------

## no4b

Nie ma prawa, a jednak działa  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Moze w nvidia-drivers cos zmienili?

Moze ja i kolega mamy za starego synca?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

raczej wątpliwe. syncuje co dziennie. może to kwestia procesowa (amd athlon) albo jakichś ostawień w jajku. a tak propos jajka i sterów nvidi. @Morpheouss jak tam praca nad najnowsza wersja latek na kernel. i co z bugami które dość obficie wyskoczyły w związku z filesystemem i bootowaniem.

----------

